# googleeartch - zły rozmiar pliku?!

## canis_lupus

Mam mały problemuik z instalacją googleearth:

```
>>> Emerging (3 of 10) x11-misc/googleearth-4 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://dl.google.com/earth/GE4/GoogleEarthLinux.bin'

--13:26:53--  http://dl.google.com/earth/GE4/GoogleEarthLinux.bin

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/GoogleEarthLinux.bin'

Resolving dl.google.com... 72.14.221.95, 72.14.221.93, 72.14.221.91

Connecting to dl.google.com|72.14.221.95|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 23,852,601 (23M) [application/octet-stream]

100%[============================================================>] 23,852,601    10.93K/s    ETA 00:00

14:14:45 (8.12 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/GoogleEarthLinux.bin' saved [23852601/23852601]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking GoogleEarthLinux.bin ;-) ...                                                          [b][ !! ][/b]

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/distfiles/GoogleEarthLinux.bin

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

[b]!!! Got: 23852601

!!! Expected: 21607408[/b]

```

Co jest grane? Pierwotnie myslałem ze błąd w ebuildzie, ściągnąłem jeszcze raz. Tak juz jest od 4 dni. Drzewko syncowałem wiele razy.

----------

## pszemas

emerge --digest googleearth

----------

## canis_lupus

Nie pomogło:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 8) x11-misc/googleearth-4 to /

 * GoogleEarthLinux.bin MD5 ;-) ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * GoogleEarthLinux.bin RMD160 ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * GoogleEarthLinux.bin SHA1 ;-) ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * GoogleEarthLinux.bin SHA256 ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * GoogleEarthLinux.bin size ;-) ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking GoogleEarthLinux.bin ;-) ...                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking GoogleEarthLinux.bin to /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/googleearth-4/work

2674+1 records in

23286+1 records out

23844950 bytes (24 MB) copied, 9,87593 s, 2,4 MB/s

bzip2: (stdin): trailing garbage after EOF ignored

sed: can't read linux/xdg/xdg-menu: No such file or directory

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/googleearth-4/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-misc/googleearth-4

>>> Install googleearth-4 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/googleearth-4/image/ category x11-misc

Installing mimetypes...

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.google-earth.kml+xml.desktop

linux/xdg/xdg-mime: line 983: /usr/share/mimelnk//application/vnd.google-earth.kml+xml.desktop: Permission denied

grep: /usr/share/mimelnk//application/vnd.google-earth.kml+xml.desktop: No such file or directory

rm: cannot remove `/usr/share/mimelnk//application/vnd.google-earth.kml+xml.desktop': No such file or directory

Installing desktop menu entries...

xdg-desktop-menu: No writable system menu directory found.

Installing desktop icon...

 * Applying mime-magic.patch ...                                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Completed installing googleearth-4 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/googleearth-4/image/

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-misc_-_googleearth-4-16765.log"

open_wr:   /usr/share/mimelnk/application/vnd.google-earth.kml+xml.desktop

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

----------

## c0oba

Może spróbuj zassać google earth bez pomocy emerge, a potem zmuś go do zainstalowania ręcznie ściągniejtej binarki.

----------

## canis_lupus

tak zrobić mogę, ale to IMHO nie jest zbyt eleganckie rozwiązanie. Nie bede miał go w world.

U Ciebie tez tak się dzieje?

----------

## c0oba

Ja googlearth instalowałem jakiś czas temu, bez kłopotów.

```
qba /usr/portage/distfiles % ls -s GoogleEarthLinux.bin 

21132 GoogleEarthLinux.bin
```

Jeśli zmusisz emerge do instalacji (afair -k), to będzie w world.

----------

## canis_lupus

```
ls -s /usr/portage/distfiles/GoogleEarthLinux.bin

23324 /usr/portage/distfiles/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
```

Cos mi tu śmierdzi. Co jest grane z tą wielkością pliku? Czemu jest inna niz u Ciebie? Ściągałem juz ją chyba z 8 razy.

----------

## muzg

pewnie nowa wersja a oni zamiast wrzucic na ftp to zrobili linka do strony googla zalosne   :Confused: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Zgadza się, ciągnie się z dl.google.com.

----------

